# race me up leif erricson



## narberthian (Jul 23, 2006)

looking for people in portland to do laps on the trail with (2). Maybe every other day. I'm about a cat 2 on the hills. we'll get like arnold together.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

right. I'm a Portlander living in Seattle right now, but I come down from time to time.

Like next week, starting on Sunday.

What do you mean "about a cat 2?" Like, are you a cat 2, or aren'tcha?


----------



## narberthian (Jul 23, 2006)

*anyone else as well*

great, give me a call any morning you get around and we'll do it. up leif and then the left to the steep top is nice. 
I'm a big cat 4 but dont race much and haven't met a cat 2 rider yet that I cant drop on the hills. but then i dont know many and there arent many hills where I'm from. But regardless it'll be a good ride.
610 416 2650
and anyone else who's looking for a competitive ride give a call
john


----------



## narberthian (Jul 23, 2006)

sunday is good. tell we what time and we could meet there if it'd be easier.


----------

